

A Huge Leap Forward Graphics on the iPhone 3GS - weaksauce
http://www.mobileorchard.com/a-huge-leap-forward-graphics-on-the-iphone-3gs/

======
pieter
Are there any iPhone game developers here that want to share how they're going
to make use of the 3GS? What's your plan? Dump the older models, only use the
older API's or hack something together for both?

~~~
tbeseda
Multiple versions of the same application? Is the market large enough for 3GS
exclusive titles? I hope to see continued support for 2/3G.

